# cardio's journal



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

Tis time to start one of these journal, blog type thingymebobs.

I've been going to the gym for the past year. In that amount of time i've gone from a size 16 to 10. So from now on its time to stop playing with the weights and start sweating.

i've become more serious and focused since joining this site ..... i thank you all. :thumb:

I'm 35 ...shhh!

height ..5ft5

weight..65kg

hips..90

waist..77.5

thighs..50.5/52

arms..30/30

BF 23%

At the moment i'm training 4 days per week.

Cardio 3/4 hours per week 2 of which are hardcore lane swimming.

Diet is high protein low carb

zero carb protein shakes every morning and night.

Goal is to loss more whale fat and gain more lean muscle mass.

Life style .. a full time very stressful job, single mother of three delightful children.


----------



## jassdhali (Jul 2, 2008)

consistency is the key


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

new training programme.

yesterday... chest + legs

Bench press 4 x 10 @ 34kg ( only 3rd time of doing these on the olly)

Incline bench press 4 x 10 @ 26kg (as above)

D/b incline press - 4 x 10 @ 12.5kg superset with push ups until fail

Squats ..4 x 10 @ 50kg (only 3rd time of doing these on ollys)

Hamstring curls single leg @ a time 3 x 10 @ 37

Thigh extension single leg @ time 3 x 10 @ 20

Leg press 3 x 12, 60kg, 80kg was sick then 100kg lol


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

today ..

lane swimming two hours of then the hard task of teaching my daughter how to swim without her bum in the air. /


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

About time you started a chuffin journal


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

Lin said:


> About time you started a chuffin journal


gggg thanks hun.... i know i've been perving yours and tans for far to long lol :tongue:

now you can tell me how much of a lightweight i really am. :lol:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

didnt realised you actually trained cardio

fair play to u .. i will read up on your progress


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> didnt realised you actually trained cardio
> 
> fair play to u .. i will read up on your progress


you learn something new every day shaun lol :tongue:

thanks for popping in x


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

tonight......back + shoulders

Deadlifts ...3 x 10 @ 50kg, 55kg, 60kg (left hand slipping with 60's which pee'd me off as i felt i could of gone up again)

Lat pulldowns wide... 3 x 10 @ 35kg, 40kg, 40kg

D/bell row single arm (bum in air thingys)...4 x 10 @ 17.5kg ...... 20kg are starting to look sexy will try them out for size next time.

B/over D/bell reverce fly..... 4 x 10 @ 10kg (1st time for these tonight)

Shoulder press (machine) 3 x 10 @ 35kg, 40kg, 40kg (time to move onto the ollys with these me thinks)

D/bell lat raises..... 4 x 10 @ 6kg

D/bell shoulder press ....3 x 10 @ 10kg (12.5kg are lookin sexy next time)

Shoulder shrugs .... 4 x 10 with 20kg plates


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

tuesday.....

had the lovely task of taking the students down to the gym ... hahaha i loves me boss at times.

20 mins of footie with students.... gained a couple of bumps to me shin. 

tonight...

Treadmill 20 mins incline 6 speed 6.4

Bike 20 mins level 7 80/85 rpm.


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

tonight...

Treadmill 20 mins incline 6 speed 6.4

Abs..

Fingertip crunches + pulses 3 x 20/15

V-set 3 x 10

90 Knee up crunches 3 x 20

Leg scissor kicks 3 x 15 each leg

Band twists 3 x 15 each side

Side-sides 3 x 10 each side


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

might change me 90 knee up crunches to twisting crunches.. same amount of sets and reps.


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

thurs...

will mainly be doing z's on the sofa in a chilled out position


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

cardio sux said:


> thurs...
> 
> will mainly be doing z's on the sofa in a chilled out position


switching back to your old training programme then cardio x

only kidding ... keep it up rest is as important as training


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

ha ha x i enjoy my 1:1 time  but looking forward to me tri's n bi's tonight.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Ooooo just seen this! :thumbup1:


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Ooooo just seen this! :thumbup1:


Tan ... please if you see anything wrong ..fooking tell me . :thumb: am all ears xx


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

tonight ....

tri's and bi's..... (no bar weight is added)

Ez curls 3 x 10 @ 18kg (9/9)

B/bell curls 3 x 10 @ 22kg (11/11)

Negative D/bell curls ( isolated ) 3 x 10 @ 10kg

Rope split curls 3 x 12 @ 35kg

Rope extension 3 x 12 @ 40kg

Skulls 3 x 10 @ 12.5 kg (6.25/6.25)

Single arm tricep extension 3 x 10 @ 15kg

Tricep dips 4 x failure

weird night really....

the mirror in the gym says i've lost weight (can how see abs while curling).... scales said i've put on 2 kg lol


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

cardio sux said:


> tonight ....
> 
> tri's and bi's..... (no bar weight is added)
> 
> ...


fcuking clever that .. a talking mirror ... sorry a talking mirror that lies ha ha :laugh:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

just kidding .. good on you cardio keep it up x


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

sat chest and legs

Bench press 4 x 10 @ 34kg

Incline bench press 4 x 10 @ 27.5kg

D/b incline press - 4 x 10 @ 12.5kg superset with push ups until fail

Squats ..4 x 10 @ 50kg

Front squats... 4 x 10 @ bar, 30kg, 30kg, 32.5kg (1st time...working on posture)

Hamstring curls single leg @ a time 4 x 10 @ 20lb

Thigh extension single leg @ time 4 x 10 @ 50lb

Leg press 3 x 12, 80kg, 100kg, 110kg


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> fcuking clever that .. a talking mirror ... sorry a talking mirror that lies ha ha :laugh:


i know that mirror takes the pee more then you lol x


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

but i'm not happy with what i see yet so .....

went to the notts show ... was nice to meet some members off here.... friendly lot lol

must say that carly looked blooming fab!!!!

so today i've been mainly sat on me big bum thinking of food but i've taken lots in (not food).... its gonna be a long while until i'm good anuff to stand on that stage ..... but i'll get there one day. its something that i need to do for myself.. need a goal or a reason for eating 5meals per day and not drinking.

being stuck on the M1 trying to get home for blooming hours had its high points ... seeing a bloke change into his jimjams defo made the hours pass quicker lol

anuff said ...


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

STEP AWAY FROM THE SCALES _ THEY ARE THE SPAWN OF SATAN!!!!!!!!!!

I know it's soooooooooo easy to say and it's taken me up until a couple of weeks ago to really not rely on them and be obsessed with them. They only give you limited information - how heavy - that's it. They don't say what shape you are, whether the weight is muscle or fat or even water. Use your clothes and the mirror and if you know someone that can compatantly use calipers then get your BF measured on a regular basis using the SAME person. Don't panick of your BF reading seems high...it's irrellavent (sp). What counts is the direction the reading is going as you have it done on a regular basis....ideally down lol.

:rockon:


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

thanks tan ... have banned myself from scales for 5 weeks .... oooo cold turkey moment lol i'll retake bf at this time as well, so until then lots of sweaty stuff to do. 

tonight......back + shoulders

Deadlifts ...4 x 10 @ 60kg, 55kg, 55kg, 55kg, (left hand slipping with 60's ... did try two pairs of gloves couldn't grip bar... blooming small hands grrrrr!!!)

Lat pulldowns wide... 4 x 10 @ 40kg, 35kg, 35kg 35kg ( lost form 40 went back down)

D/bell row single arm (bum in air thingys)...4 x 10 @ 20kg, 20kg pb, 17.5kg, 17.5kg

B/over D/bell reverce fly..... 4 x 10 @ 10kg

Shoulder press ollys!!! 4 x 10 @ bar, 30kg, 30kg, 30kg (first time on ollys)

D/bell lat raises..... 4 x 10 @ 6kg

D/bell shoulder press ....3 x 10 @ 10kg

Shoulder shrugs .... 4 x 10 with 20kg plates

__________________


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey hun... just thought I'd drop by! Great stuff that you've got a journal now! Will keep and eye on this!!

xxx


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

BabyYoYo said:


> Hey hun... just thought I'd drop by! Great stuff that you've got a journal now! Will keep and eye on this!!
> 
> xxx


aww thanks for popping by  as you can see i'm still on the girlie weights but tryin me best.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Get some chalk for your grip on the deads....works miracles!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Lol i dont know how mothers do it, I sometimes find it hard enough myself! Good luck with the goals


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

thanks Makaveli !!

had a couple of days off .... kept falling asleep on the sofa so thort a rest is needed.

tri's and bi's..... (no bar weight is added)

Ez curls 3 x 10 @ 18kg (9/9)

B/bell curls 3 x 10 @ 22kg (11/11)

Negative D/bell curls ( isolated ) 3 x 10 @ 10kg

Rope split curls 3 x 12 @ 35kg

Rope extension 3 x 12 @ 40kg

Skulls 3 x 10 @ 12.5 kg (6.25/6.25)

Single arm tricep extension 3 x 10 @ 15kg

Tricep dips 4 x failure

10 mins of cardio ... got bored! but its swimming tomorrow.

Abs..

Fingertip crunches + pulses 3 x 20/15

V-set 3 x 10

Twisting crunches 3 x 20

Leg scissor kicks 3 x 15 each leg

Band twists 3 x 15 each side

Side-sides 3 x 10 each side


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

is this normal ....

i've not had any time out from the gym since july other then a couple of days off this week.

but this week i've had none or little energy. today as a example.

up at 8am ..felt good.

had me shake and oats then fell asleep on the sofa for another 4 hours!!

hope it will pass soon.


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

yippeeee!! back into the world of the living.

this mornings cardio

Treadmill 10 mins incline 6 speed 6.4 (shins where blooming killing me)

Bike 40 mins level 7 80/85 rpm. ( very sweaty!!)

plan for the rest of the day.... swimming then chest n legs tonight.


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

swimming.... 1.5 hours ... 100m mean 1min 40sec

chest and legs

Bench press 4 x 10 @ 34kg, 35kg, 35kg, 35kg. pb

Incline bench press 4 x 10 @ 27.5kg (these were hard tonight swimming ???)

D/b incline press - 4 x 10 @ 12.5kg, 12.5kg, 15kg pb ,12.5kg but with a higher incline. superset with push ups until fail or nose hitting the floor lol

Front squats... 4 x 10 @ 30kg, 30kg, 32.5kg, 32.5kg ( nice a low, but looking right up makes ya go boss eyed lol )

Squats ..4 x 10 @32.5kg, 40kg, 50kg, 55kg (posture tons better.. going lower at last)

Hamstring curls single leg @ a time 4 x 10 @ 20lb

Thigh extension single leg @ time 4 x 10 @ 50lb

Leg press 3 x 12, 100kg, 110kg, 110kg, 110kg. really needed to up these but was running out of time... only had 20sec rest between sets)

makes note to self .... get the blooming washing orf the line .. birds will be nesting in it soon!!!


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

tonight......back + shoulders

Deadlifts ...4 x 10 @ 40kg, 60kg, 60kg, 60kg ( aboot blooming time)

Lat pulldowns wide... 4 x 10 @ 40kg, 35kg, 35kg 35kg

Lat pulldowns narrow 4x 10 @ 35kg, 30kg, 30kg, 25kg (because i felt like it!  )

D/bell row single arm (bum in air thingys)...4 x 10 @ 20kg, 20kg 17.5kg, 17.5kg

B/over D/bell reverce fly..... 4 x 10 @ 10kg

Shoulder press ollys!!! 4 x 10 @ 30kg, 30kg, 30kg, 30kg (was told to take the bar down to mid back of head)

D/bell lat raises..... 4 x 10 @ 6kg

D/bell shoulder press ....4 x 10 @ 10kg, 10kg, 12.5kg pb10kg (last set was done really slowly)

Shoulder shrugs .... 4 x 12 with 20kg plates

felt like a rocket tonight lol pleased to get my deads sorted.. wanna up to body weight next week.

__________________


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

friday....

tri's and bi's..... (no bar weight is added)

Ez curls 3 x 10 @ 18kg (9/9)

B/bell curls 3 x 10 @ 22kg (11/11)

Negative D/bell curls ( isolated ) 3 x 10 @ 10kg (wanna change these don't like um)

Rope split curls 3 x 12 @ 35kg

wanna put some hammer curls in ...want do you think ?????

Rope extension 4 x 12 @ 40kg, 40kg, 40kg, 35kg

Skulls 4 x 10 @ 12.5 kg (6.25/6.25)

Single arm tricep extension 4 x 10 @ 15kg

Tricep dips 4 x failure

just orf to kill me chest ..think child birth was more pleasant and legs.... sick bucket at the ready!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

You only did your chest on Monday!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

yeah i remembered that after i'd finished chest .... and still done legs ... silly cow.

didn't gain anything from today.. only to never do it again.

but have been a good girlie and not jumped on the scales.

shall ... only do cardio, abs and that thing called rest until weds ..then back to the weights again.


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

this evenings cardio

Treadmill 30 mins incline 4 speed 6.0

Bike 30 mins level 7 80/85 rpm. ( very sweaty!!)

abs..... as before can't be ****d to copy n paste lol


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

tonight......back + shoulders

Deadlifts ...4 x 10 @ 50kg, 60kg, 70kgpb, 60kg ( yippee )

Lat pulldowns wide... 4 x 10 @ 40kg, 40kg, 35kg 35kg

Lat pulldowns narrow 4x 10 @ 35kg, 35kg, 30kg, 30kg

D/bell row single arm (bum in air thingys)...4 x 10 @ 20kg, 20kg 17.5kg, 17.5kg

B/over D/bell reverce fly..... 4 x 10 @ 10kg

Shoulder press (machine) 4 x 10 @ 35kg, 40kg, 40kg, 35kg

D/bell lat raises..... 4 x 10 @ 6kg

D/bell shoulder press ....3 x 10 @ 12.5kg 12.5kg 12.5kg

Shoulder shrugs .... 4 x 12 with 20kg plates


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

tri's and bi's..... (no bar weight is added)

Ez curls 3 x 10 @ 18kg (9/9)

B/bell curls 4 x 10 @ 22kg (11/11)

Negative D/bell curls ( isolated ) 3 x 10 @ 10kg

Rope split curls 4 x 12 @ 35kg

Rope extension 4 x 12 @ 40kg

Skulls 4 x 10 @ 12.5 kg (6.25/6.25)

Single arm tricep extension 4 x 10 @ 15kg ( did try 20 but nope )

Tricep dips 4 x failure ( got to 21 before fail )

got my **** back into gear once again.....


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

eekkkkkkk interview today .. gawd i'll be pleased when its done and dusted!!

wanna do chest and legs tonight but i've been booked into a spinning class on saturday morning then ab work... should really keep my mouth closed at times. ohhh gawd i dunno < crazy look on face>


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

chest and back (didn't touch my legs because of class tomorrow)

Bench press 3 x 10 @ 35kg, 35kg, 35kg.

Incline bench press 4 x 10 @ 27.5kg

D/b incline press - 3 x 10 @ 12.5kg but with a higher incline. superset with push ups until fail

Deadlifts ...4 x 10 @ 60kg, 60kg, 70kg, 70kg fail 60kg fail

Lat pulldowns wide... 4 x 10 @ 40kg, 40kg, 35kg 35kg

Lat pulldowns narrow 4x 10 @ 35kg

D/bell row single arm (bum in air thingys)...4 x 10 @ 20kg, 17.5kg, 15kg,15kg

B/over D/bell reverce fly..... 4 x 10 @ 10kg

mind was defo else where tonight... all in all blooming pants!!!!


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

spinning ...defo not for the weak hearted ... followed by abs!!

lower back is nice and tight today .. oh joy 

eating and z's on the sofa me thinks


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

today .....shoulders and legs.

Shoulder press (machine) 4 x 10 @ 35kg, 40kg, 45kg,pb45kg.

D/bell lat raises..... 4 x 10 @ 6kg, 7.5kgpb7.5kg, 7.5kg

D/bell shoulder press ....3 x 10 @ 12.5kg 12.5kg 12.5kg

Shoulder shrugs .... 4 x 12 with 20kg plates

Front squats... 4 x 10 @ 30kg, 32kg, 32.5kg, 32.5kg ( hitting the safety bar when fully down)

Squats ..4 x 10 @32.5kg, 40kg, 50kg, 55kg (defo going lower)

Hamstring curls single leg @ a time 4 x 10 @ 20lb (upped it but can't remember to what)

Thigh extension single leg @ time 3 x 10 @ 50lb, 62.5lb,pb 62.5lb

Leg press 3 x 12, 80kg, 100kg, 110kg, (ran out of puff )

need of food now!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

3 new pb's! Good going!


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

thanks ....it will feel good when i've stopped hurting lol


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

in the wide awake club at 3.45 this morning... body needed feeding.

everything hurts .. thumb, upper back, legs but most of all abs.... ohh gotta love the pain.


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

well abs didn't stop hurting for 4 days ... waking up at silly o'clock in fooking pain tis no fun. but the show must go on!!

last sat... spinning class then went back in later and done tri's n bi's and more cardio.

tues.... 50 mins cardio mainly bike level 10 90rpm

tonight... gawd dunno if to start just training one muscle group + cardio or still do two groups and cardio on different nights? starting to get bored with programme .. but i've only got 4 weeks left of this one and then it will change ... so best just to fooking get on with it and do my best.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

As you put..get on with it, do your best..take it your changing your programme in 4 weeks? If so crack on!


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

tonight......back + shoulders

Deadlifts ...4 x 10 @ 60kg, 70kg, 75kgpb 60kg ( yippee )

Lat pulldowns wide... 4 x 10 @ 40kg, 45kgpb 40kg,40kg

Lat pulldowns narrow 4x 10 @ 35kg, 35kg, 40kgpb 35kg,

B/bell row ( 1st time )...3 x [email protected] 10kg, 15kg 15kg ( changed because i was getting no where with the others)

B/over D/bell reverce fly..... 4 x 10 @ 10kg

Shoulder press (machine) 4 x 10 @ 35kg, 40kg, 45kg, 45kg

D/bell lat raises..... 4 x 10 @ 7.5kg, 7.5kg, 7.5kg, 9kgpb

D/bell shoulder press ....3 x 10 @ 12.5kg 12.5kg 12.5kg

Shoulder shrugs .... 4 x 12 with 20kg plates

back is nice and stiff hahaha love it!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Lots of PB's - good stuff!!!!!


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

well that PMT for ya lol


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

I agree with the advice off tan take the batteries out of the scales and put them in the sky+ remote like i did

further to our shin splint conversation can you not find a field or grassed area? HIT training really is the daddy of all pains

erm not much else to add that hasn't been said, good lifts


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

dave i'm very close to a playing field but wet grass on a cold morning .... gawd no! but will done HIT on the bike i'm gonna buy for meself as soon as the kitchen is blooming done.

leg today....

Front squats... 3 x 10 @ 32.5kg, 35kg, 37.5kg pb

Squats ..4 x 10 @32.5kg, 40kg, 50kg, 60kg pb

Hamstring curls @ a time 4 x 10 @ dunno but they hurt

Thigh extension single leg @ time 4 x 10 @ 50lb, 50lb, 62.5lb, 62.5lb

Leg press 3 x 12, 80kg, 120kg, 160kg, pb

felt good ... will do chest tomorow  and cardio if legs are willing to do so.


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

Rant warning!!

trained chest and tri's tonight.

was on the bench doing me thing... couple of lads that i'd not seen before was ****ing about close by. he'd got a 20kg b/bell and and standing quite close to me bench .. not that worried about it at the time. until he started lifting the fooking thing with one hand from the floor to over his head locking his arm out.. lost control and the bar came down about a foot away from my head. to say i wasn't a happy bunny about this was a understatement!! after calling him a fooking [email protected] it took me awhile to get into my training again. but on a good note ... i had a right good pump on my tri's.. 

nothing was upped tonight + forgot to write weights down.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey Cardio,

Just noticed your Journal, doing bloody well i see, good going Kid.  Remember hard work pays off, Nothing is Impossible, it just takes time. 

One thing i have noticed you've not posted up your diet in your journal, get it up. With alot of us knowing all about diet might help you more, if someone goes through it??

With regards to your last post there are always gits in the gym that have no idea about gym manners..

Geo. x


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

thanks for your post geo 

diet is as follows ..

7.30am protein shake 30g

mighty muesli 40g with apricots and a banana

10.30am boiled chicken, nuts and fruit

12.30 baked spud tuna or smoked salmon

3.30 2 fruit

5.30 pasta of some sort

7.30 training time

9.00 steak and veg + protein drink

ready for the hanging now lol


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

shoulder and bi's tongiht,

only upped lat rasies to 10kg for 3 out of 4 sets. 

bi's felt harder to train for some reason, had to lower the odd set to keep form... but still done some extra p/curls because i felt like it 

enjoyed doing these two together 

can't up d/bell shoulder press for some reason ...mind over blooming matter me thinks!! grrrr @ me!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Good lass, your doing well. I hope someone knocks that little fooker out


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Good lass, your doing well. I hope someone knocks that little fooker out


i'm 1st in line if i see the [email protected] again!! :tongue: fanks


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

your diet looks too good

get some mushy peas in there i would add them to the fruit at 3:30


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

dave my farts are evil as it is ..... had to open the classroom windows most of this morning... students werent very happy with me lol


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Get some protein in your afternoon meals Hun!


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Get some protein in your afternoon meals Hun!


 cheers hun ... will do  :thumb:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Try and Add some natty peanut butter, this will give you good fats, and also keep you sane, 

Geo


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

it would take more then peanut butter to keep me sane  + i don't like it.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

cardio sux said:


> it would take more then peanut butter to keep me sane  + i don't like it.


O man, not liking natty peanut butter is a cardinal sin, ha ha. :whistling:

how are you getting good fats in you Cardio?? Are you using supps?

Geo


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

supps are......

zero carb whey.. now x 3

kr-evolution creatine 2 before and after training days

multi vits x 4

cod liver oil + glucoarnine x 1

life extension cla x 3


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

cardio sux said:


> supps are......
> 
> zero carb whey.. now x 3
> 
> ...


Try up your cod liver oil 1 x a day aint alot Hun. Id maybe shoot for 2 with every meal.

Geo


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

thanks geo


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey chick, just checking in, like to keep an eye on all of the gals' journals. Sounds like you're doing a great job, keep it up!


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

Front squats... 3 x 10 @ 32.5kg, 35kg, 37.5kg

Squats ..2 x 10 @35kg, 37.5kg then 2 x 20 @ 30kg (this killed my hams and groin muscles)

Hamstring curls @ a time 4 x 10 @ dunno but they hurt

Thigh extension single leg @ time 4 x 10 @ 50lb, 62.5lb, 62.5lb, 50lb (legs on fire at this point)

Leg press 3 x 12, 100kg, 140kg, 140kg,

no squat rack .. so went light x 20 reps. made the rest of my workout harder. feel like i've taken a step backwards but i'm in more pain!! ooooo me legs


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

yummymummy79 said:


> Hey chick, just checking in, like to keep an eye on all of the gals' journals. Sounds like you're doing a great job, keep it up!


life is like a box of chocolates ... but defo sweet at the moment :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

cardio sux said:


> Front squats... 3 x 10 @ 32.5kg, 35kg, 37.5kg
> 
> Squats ..2 x 10 @35kg, 37.5kg then 2 x 20 @ 30kg (this killed my hams and groin muscles)
> 
> ...


Now you tell me you dont have doms in the morning lol :lol:


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

hahahaha you'll be the 1st to know i'm defo feeling like a sadist...  not really worried about the weights ... the pain makes up for it lol


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

legs were abit tight but.............

cardio ..yuck!

Treadmill 15 mins incline 5.4 speed 6.4

Bike 40 mins level 10 85/90 rpm. ( very sweaty!!)

been really stressed today... eaten next too nothing.

my mom blacked out going down the stairs last night.. which has given her a black eye + cut, swollen arm and hand, cut to her leg.

my daughter who was staying over at the time found her lying at the bottom of the stairs and called my father for help. mom came around then was sick full of blood. she was helped up and moved into the livingroom then blacked out again .. came around..sick ..blood.

i've spent most of the afternoon with her trying to get her into hossy but she's not having any of it.

i phoned a short while ago and she's eaten but has been sick yet again!! told my dad to phone if this happens again and i'm going to make the call if she likes it or not. also phoned my brother to see if he can change her mind.

going against my moms wishes is something not to be taken lightly but this time i think its for the best.


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

mom in hossy ..running tests on her tonight.

i've been eating ..will try and fit gym around hossy.. but no work for me for a couple of days ... family first!


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

cardio hope your mom feels better soon ..


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

mom had a heat attack which made her fall down the stairs also had another one last night. been in to see her this morning there going to do a opp on her heart and look in her tummy to see where the blood is coming from.

feel the need to go to the gym more then ever... guess thats because its the only normal thing in my life at the moment.

just off to train chest.. might do some cardio too. food intake is abit random ... dust with everything as i have the kitchen fitters in as well!!


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

my mom had some heart troubles .. they can do some amazing stuff these days,, hope she be well soon 

go take your emotions out in the gym by all means .. but get sum food down ya miss.. dont want an injury to make things any harder..

and kick the kitchen fitter (you feel better) ha ha


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

thanks martin ..stuffing some dust free smoked salmon washed down with a protein shake lol.

there all bloody stars in the ward .. took mom a fitness mag into read


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Wishing your mum a speedy recovery x


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Hope your mum gets well soon!


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

thanks para xx 

chest....

Bench press 4 x 12 @ 35kg will up these next time all felt good

Incline bench press 4 x 12 @ 27.5kg

D/b incline press - 3 x 12 @ 15kg, 12.5kg 12.5kg 12.5kg superset with push ups until fail

had a giggle tryin to get the 15kg up with the owners mrs.... had the odd weird look .. women know your place and keep out of the gym ...bollox to um!!

hospital ..then back to gym for sweaty cardio


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Hope your mum gets well soon!


cheers hunni.... gotta stay strong ...no point being a wettie


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Good chest session, must of got a fantastic pump after supersetting with press ups :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

not as good as yours i'm sure


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

LOL...big respect due though for dedication in going back for more cardio..dedication like that def leads to good things!


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

oooo the sweaty stuff is good for the mind and the body


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

cardio...

Bike 45 mins level 10 87/90 rpm.

shall try harder tomorrow.


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

back...

Deadlifts ...4 x 10 @ 60kg, 70kg, 60kg 60kg ( strapless )

Lat pulldowns wide... 4 x 10 @ 45kg, 45kg 40kg,40kg

Lat pulldowns narrow 4 x 10 @ 40kg, 40kg, 35kg 35kg,

ass in air row...3 x 12 @ 17.5kg, 17.5kg 15kg

B/over D/bell reverce fly..... 4 x 10 @ 10kg

Shrugs 3 x 10 @ 20kg plate in each hand.

mind not totally with it ... but haaaa fook it!! felt good to lift something


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

had a photo taken of my back tonight ... first thort was argghhhhh bf!!! now really looking forward to stripping off the bf to see whats going on underneath.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

cardio sux said:


> had a photo taken of my back tonight ... first thort was argghhhhh bf!!! now really looking forward to stripping off the bf to see whats going on underneath.


So, where is it then???


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

right see if this works ... will add more when i find some more guts .. was gonna say balls but thort better of it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice V going on there...looking good!


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

thanks but i hate that photo ... but its something to look back on... my fake n bake tan is coming along nicely tho.

tonight... shoulders and bi's . :thumbup1:


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

shoulders and bi's ...

Shoulder press (machine) 4 x 10 @ 45kg, 50kgpb, 45kg,45kg.

D/bell lat raises..... 4 x 10 @ 9kg, 10kg, 10kg, 10kg

D/bell shoulder press ....4 x 10 @ 15kg, 12.5kg, 12.5kg, 12.5kg

Ez curls 4 x 10 @ 18kg (9/9)

B/bell curls 4 x 12 @ 22kg (11/11)

Negative D/bell curls ( isolated ) 4 x 10 @ 10kg

Rope split curls 4 x 12 @ 30kg, 35kg, 30kg, 25kg

pleased with the shoulder press been a little goal for awhile now but i've got there in the end.

head loads better today.... mum doing well :thumb:


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

not for the weak hearted :ban:


----------



## cardio sux (Jul 7, 2008)

cardio ... 30mins level 8 cross trainer.

Rope extension 4 x 12 @ 35kg, 40kg, 40kg, 40kg,

Skulls 4 x 10 @ 12.5 kg (6.25/6.25)

Single arm tricep extension 4 x 12 @ 15kg.. done these with just holding the wire this time.

Tricep dips 4 x failure (25 dips)

defo no bingo wings.. me mate amy came and joined in then done some bits and bobs with her.


----------

